# Cornflake Chicken



## Alix (Dec 30, 2010)

Cornflake chicken

Chicken breast - marinate in *4 tbsp cornstarch *and *8 tbsp soy sauce* for about an hour. 

1 cup flour
1 egg 
1 cup milk
Mix these into a thick batter and dunk each marinated breast in and then roll in crushed cornflakes.

Fry in some oil til the coating is set and brown on each side. Place in the oven to finish cooking.


----------



## sarah (Dec 30, 2010)

This looks like a fantastic recipe and so easy too,i make a corn flake coated chicken too,but its fried chicken,and i dredge my chicken pieces in a seasoned flour mix with baking powder in it too,then dip them in seasoned egg wash,and then corn flakes,but your recipe sounds more quick and dlicious! Thanks!


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 30, 2010)

Alix said:


> Cornflake chicken
> 
> Chicken breast - marinate in *4 tbsp cornstarch *and *8 tbsp soy sauce* for about an hour.
> 
> ...



I love cornflake chicken.  You used to be able to buy a box of crushed cornflakes, but the price got to be too much for me.  When I tried crushing them myself, I just couldn't get them fine enough.

Now I have the blender, so when commodities gives us cornflakes, I'll crush up a bunch to keep in a big zip bag so I can have this delicious dish again.


----------



## Alix (Dec 30, 2010)

I got several boxed of cornflakes that had "expired" at the liquidation store. I buzzed them up in the food processor and voila! A ginormous bag of cornflake crumbs ready to rock and roll. I hope you like this recipe, I know we do.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 30, 2010)

Alix said:


> I got several boxed of cornflakes that had "expired" at the liquidation store. I buzzed them up in the food processor and voila! A ginormous bag of cornflake crumbs ready to rock and roll. I hope you like this recipe, I know we do.



I know I will.  I used to make it.  I seem to remember baking in the oven.  I'd rather do that, maybe spraying with some pan spray first.

Thanks for reminding me of it.  I always liked it better than seasoned bread crumbs.


----------



## Alix (Dec 30, 2010)

It is primarily oven baked. You just fry the pieces a bit to set the coating before finishing them in the oven. That's how I do them anyway. I don't like the mouthfeel of them if I fry them. Blech.


----------



## Littlechef (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for this recipe, Alix ... it sounds really good and easy.  I think my family will really like this.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Dec 31, 2010)

Copied and pasted.


----------

